# 2nd time around...



## damienkeegan (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey guys,
My wife had an 8N 3.2 DSG years ago which she loved, now, I've bought one and bitten a real bullet...
If anyone in the Midlands needs a good specialist let me know as the timing chains are being done already...doh!!

Damien


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Damien, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership again.
Hoggy.


----------



## damienkeegan (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy, you seem to be one of the most active!
Please feel free to straighten my hat if it gets out of line at any time! 
DK


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------

